# Lump under her skin..



## KiKi_n_Grace (Dec 27, 2010)

I pet my puppy everyday and just 15 minutes ago I noticed a lump under her skin on her back near the middle..its squishy and i can move it around...I can lift up her skin and and it seems to be under the skin and not attached to anything else...it doesnt bother her when i touch it or move it around trying to figure out what the heck it is..

Last Thursday I gave her a vet presrcibed shot around that area if I recall..

Is this normal? what can it be? 

Thanks for any comments or advice!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

A lot of times if you give a dog a shot and you don't give it under the skin it will cause a bump. And a lot of times you can give it under the skin and you'll still get a bump. It could be a cyst, but they usually don't just appear. I would just keep an eye on it and see if it goes away. It could just be a reaction to the shot. good luck


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Wingman said:


> A lot of times if you give a dog a shot and you don't give it under the skin it will cause a bump. And a lot of times you can give it under the skin and you'll still get a bump. It could be a cyst, but they usually don't just appear. I would just keep an eye on it and see if it goes away. It could just be a reaction to the shot. good luck


 I agree. I'd also just give your vet a cal so they can document it on the pup's chart


----------



## KiKi_n_Grace (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you!! I thought the vet was closed today but I called and someone answered thank God! she told me to massage the squishy bump and its perfectly normal..i hope so *crosses fingers* Grace has a bad case of demodectic mange and its been a long 2-3 weeks with giving her shots and greasing her up with nu stock and my house and myself smelling like sulphur all the time lol...i just hate to see one problem pop up after another..we love her to death and want her to feel better!!


----------

